# NBA Referees' Numbers



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I've heard in the past that NBA refs' numbers are based on either some sort of ranking or their seniority, but I always wondered if that was true. I've tried to find information online, but have only found all of the refs and their corresponding numbers; no explanation of how each number is assigned.

I have noticed that refs I've never heard of have really high numbers, while the popular ones that have been around for a while have low numbers. That makes me think it's based simply off of seniority. Also, I heard the Bulls' color guy, Red Kerr, joke the other day that if all three refs' numbers add up to 100, you're in trouble. That could mean a couple different things.

Does anyone know?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Redd Kerr was joking about 100 as in the number of opponents they have held 26 opponents in a row under. I think he meant it would be like an omen of the Bulls letting an opponent score over 100 points.


----------

